# Diablo 3 bruache hilfe :P



## Scrax (6. Mai 2012)

hey,
da gw 2 noch braucht zum releas habe ich mir überegt mir bis dahin für 50% preisnaclass(kenne so einen der verkauft das billiger) daiblo 3 zu kaufen.


Meine frage ist da ich die beta gezockt habe und es sehr viel geklcikt wird :O  ob es meiner logitech g500 zu schaden kommen kann ? 
sollte ich lieber ne 5 &#8364; maus benutzen ? 


Und wid es lange genug beschäftigen ? oder einmal durchgezockt fertig?


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Mai 2012)

Was verstehst du unter 1x durchgezockt? Einen Schwierigkeitsgrad?

Auf "Normal" soll man ca. 15h verbringen, anschließend ist man aber noch lange nicht Stufe 60.

Btw: Diablo3 kann man nicht wirklich "durchzocken". Es ist eine Itemjagd, da man ja das beste Item haben will 

Beschäftigen kann es Monate oder auch Jahre


----------



## Scrax (6. Mai 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter 1x durchgezockt? Einen Schwierigkeitsgrad?
> 
> Auf "Normal" soll man ca. 15h verbringen, anschließend ist man aber noch lange nicht Stufe 60.
> 
> ...


okey danke für einer meienr fragen


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. Mai 2012)

eher sorgen würde ich mir um ne 5€ maus machen, logitechmäuse halten ewig, die taster sind meiste für millionen klicks ausgelegt

meine mx ist 7 jahre alt und die hat schon sachen gesehn, das glaubst du nicht. habe sie mittlerweile auf arbeit, weil ich zuhause endlich mal ne neue maus woillte udn die einfach nich kaputt zu kriegen war

man muss übrigends nich ständig klicken, man akann auch mal maus gedrückt halten


----------



## Scrax (6. Mai 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> eher sorgen würde ich mir um ne 5€ maus machen, logitechmäuse halten ewig, die taster sind meiste für millionen klicks ausgelegt
> 
> meine mx ist 7 jahre alt und die hat schon sachen gesehn, das glaubst du nicht. habe sie mittlerweile auf arbeit, weil ich zuhause endlich mal ne neue maus woillte udn die einfach nich kaputt zu kriegen war
> 
> man muss übrigends nich ständig klicken, man akann auch mal maus gedrückt halten



kk nunaj hab mir die klicks angehört is schon brutal  weil ich selbst beim laufen so viel klcike ( ist mein erstes diablo gewesen) ^^
naja dann zock ich halt einfahc mit meiner g500 mal sehne


----------



## myadictivo (6. Mai 2012)

hehe..hab auch schon überlegt meine g700 gegen die alte logitech zu wechseln die noch rumfliegt 
mehr als die 2 tasten brauch ich ja nich ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. Mai 2012)

da man ne enzündung in den handgelenken hat bevor die kaputt geht, würd ich eher bei der neueren ergonomischeren bleiben


----------



## myadictivo (7. Mai 2012)

sind beide in etwa gleich geformt  viel mehr sorgen als um die hand/fingergelenke mach ich mir doch eher um den handballen..der hat bei der beta schon massivst gelitten


----------



## Davatar (7. Mai 2012)

Also meine Billig-Maus ging mir nach etwa 8 Jahren wildem Rumgeklicke kaputt und zwar inklusive Diablo 1 und Diablo 2. Da hoff ich doch schwer für Dich, dass es bei Deiner ultimativen Top-Maus ähnlich gut aussieht


----------

